# When to polish a new car?



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Had my TT from new for about a month now, and love it to death, thing is I've washed it for the past three weeks running using a Meguires hand mit, with a hose and about three buckets of water for cleaning it, drying it after with a Microfibre towel, so hopefully am doing everything right?

Didn't go for the Autoglym Audi protection as read it wasn't worth it. I know the BMW (washing my mouth out) do a 'teflon' type protection.

Firstly should I be polishing the car now, or should I leave it a while. I have Autoglym Super Resin polish and also the Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection, which you leave on and wipe of about an hour later...

Secondly is there a 'Teflon' type coating I can have put on the car?

Paronoid about damaging the Phanton Black paintwork

your views would be much appreciated


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Straight away, so you can safely sort your car now..

When a vehicle is transported from factory to dealer, they go through a relatively tough time ( ive seen minis re-roofed before going to the show room ). The paint gets covered in all sorts, from rail dust to sea salt, depending where it is coming from..

Being so new, you wont need a complete paint correction, unless you want to or need to go to the level of ridding orange peel in the paint ( which will require a wet or dry sand )..

But a gentle touch up, even maybe something like a clay, Dodo Lime Prime paint cleaner on either a DA or Rotary polisher, a sealant, then a wax should suffice..

With out inspecting the paint, I can't give you a definite answer as to what level of correction it needs, but, YES it will be safe to polish your TT..

Do this properly, and it should last longer than the audi protection..

Audi paint is very hard, so advice to use a machine to do any correction..


----------



## adz991 (Jan 20, 2009)

hi there,

i have been working in the detailing industry for a number of years now and to be honest getting protection on a new car is one of the best things you can do (not just any old type), I try my best to make sure all my clients cars when they buy new get the best type of protection on them possible. You wont damage the paintwork in anyway shape or form if your careful and go through the right procedures. If you are washing your car as reguarly as you have said aswell, it would be better to have wax on it now as it will create a nice barrier on your paint and keep all the nasty stuff from the winter roads off your paint!

If you can, get down to halfords and buy the meguires clay bar kit. Wash your car throughly as you have been then go over the car with the clay bar and then wash and dry if you want to once again and then go ahead with the waxing. This is a great thing to do to make sure all transportation and storage fallout will be removed, as i can almost garantee all your car will have had at the audi dealer is a wash and a quick wax.

Not to sure about the 'teflon' wax from BMW but i know varoius high class wax manufacturers produce some with teflon in them. It is in some ways a myth but i dont know that much about it to go into detail.

If you prepare it well now it will go a long way to keeping your car looking its best!

hope it helps!! just send me a pm if any more questions will do my best to answer!


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Great thanks for both your replies. I have heard of Clay detailing, but have never been down that route before, but as you know with a new car you want to keep it as good as you can, and judging by a lot of the post I have seen, the car new or older look better than when I picked mine up from the dealers.

I'll be down to Halfords tomorrow (weather permitting) I have also bought some wheel products from the web, so hopefully if they turn up this week will be out there cleaning and shining.

Thanks again


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

forget anything in halfords, bin all your AG products, your damaging you car while giving them money. quite lucky your paint isnt solid, otherwise it's show. when was the last time you saw a remotely nice looking car sat outside halfords with the driving coming out a bag of detailing products?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't knock all AG products, some are very good..

Their SRP should be in everyone's arsenal..


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

oh come on it's far too oily and you know it is, and anyone would instantl go for quick finish instead.


----------



## adz991 (Jan 20, 2009)

i would have to agree but its like anything you get good and not so good products from all manufacturers, if your looking for a good wax that is easy to apply with great results you could have a look at the dodo juice range, or also for stunning results and a little longer durability the Zaino range is fantastic. I would definatly recommend using a clay bar to take all forms of fallout off your paint and give you a nice smooth layer to apply the wax/sealant.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I would suggest you SRP and add 2x layers of EGP (leaving 24hrs in between so re-wash if necessary) as soon as you can. Claying the car as well would be a good idea.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

BLinky said:


> oh come on it's far too oily and you know it is, and anyone would instantl go for quick finish instead.


When polishing, especially via machine, Oils are good, give you a longer work time, which allows diminishing abrasives time to diminish, or non diminishing to carry on working with out causing to much marring..


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the response.

Will get out there as soon as this god dam rain stops and the sun comes back out, could be a while....

Still waiting for my next day delivery of wheel cleaning goodies...

... only ordered them last Thursday!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

BLinky said:


> forget anything in halfords, bin all your AG products


Generally I don't like AutoGlym because everything stinks of petrol. Following the great big wax test where their High Definition Wax lasted the better part of 6 months I decided to buy some on the basis that it had Carnauba Wax in it like my old Zymol. What none of the blurb mentioned was that it still contains oodles of petrochemicals. Open the jar and there's that stink again. It smells like Mr Sheen, whereas Zymol smells like tropical fruit oils because it just contains natural oils like banana etc.

I have to say though, that I tried the High Definition Wax today and the result is excellent. It remains to see how long it lasts, but the finish is great and the beading is superb. I'm kind of in two minds about Autoglym. Generally I'd avoid them.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I love my Zymol waxes, well all 3 of them..

Dodo isn't too bad once you have mastered how they work, and when to remove..


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

qstix said:


> I love my Zymol waxes, well all 3 of them..
> 
> Dodo isn't too bad once you have mastered how they work, and when to remove..


Zymol is good... I get what I can find, so am now using Collinite 476S since it offers great value... it was also on a detailingworld site proven top 3 contenders for lasting a long time and offers a wet glazed look, nice on top of sealant carlack68 and before that Meg no7 glaze that most people forget... It will not harm a new car to protect it... 

wax on wax off


----------

